#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  IIIT Allahabad 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## iamnikolas

IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities
This is a thread for IIIT Allahabad 2011 Admissions Discussion*,* Click here for IIIT Allahabad 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs Discussions

*

Faadoos............this is Naman from IIIT Allahabad. Will be answering ur queries for my college.......

About the College

*The Indian Institute of Information Technology Allahabad (IIIT-A) was established in 1999, as a center of excellence in Information Technology and allied areas. The institute was conferred the "Deemed University" status by Govt. of India in the year 2000. The Institute thus became empowered to have a perpetual seal and award degrees subsequent to the conduct of its own examinations.

The Institute has been conceived with the ambitious objectives of developing professional expertise and skilled manpower in Information Technology (IT) and related areas. This will enable the country to exploit efficiently emerging opportunities, and meet economic challenges being thrown up by the rapid global IT revolution, which is influencing virtually every area of development and social activity. As an apex nucleating institute in the area of IT, the establishment of IIIT-A, is a major step of Govt. of India towards strengthening the indigenous capability necessary for exploiting profitably and harnessing multi-dimensional facets of IT at all levels, and attaining expertise to enable the country to emerge as a leading player in the global arena.*

Placements
*Avg: 5.35 lakhs
Highest : 13.5 lakhs
All top recruiters like Google, Microsoft, Yahoo, Adobe visit the campus!

*Fees*
At the time of admission: Rs.28,500*

Ranking
*IIIT ALLAHABAD RANKED 8TH BY INDIA TODAY. 

It has been ranked 8th after the seven IIT's. The most important fact to be considered is that IIIT-A is the youngest institute to be included in India Today's top 10 ranking. It was established just 8 years ago in 1999.

Last year also IIIT Allahabad was ranked 11th by Nasscom-Dataquest ranking and was ranked 4th by the same in Placements. *

Address:

**IIIT Allahabad* 
              Deoghat, Jhalwa 
              Allahabad,   India 211012 
              Phone: 91-532-2922000 
              Fax: 91-532-2430006 
              Email: contact@iiita.ac.in
*Web address* http://www.iiita.ac.in/

* Year of  estabilishment*: 1999 (Indian Institute   of Information Technology)
*                                           :*2000 (Deemed University)
*Branch Offered* 

Electronics       and communication EngineeringInformation       Technology
*
Cut Offs*

Opening Rank: AIR 109
Closing Rank: AIR 14757*

NOW TIME FOR QUERIES!!!*:Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIIT Hyderabad Admission 2011|Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures, Intake..All Details NIT Rourkela 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion MNNIT Allahabad 2011 Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Kanpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## Rohit Chandra

i am expecting a rank in the range 12-14k in aieee , can i get IT this year i mean considering last years cutoffs i will get it but do u think this year also cutoffs will remain the same ? Till which round of counselling should i wait and expect a seat in IIIT ?

----------


## iamnikolas

> i am expecting a rank in the range 12-14k in aieee , can i get IT this year i mean considering last years cutoffs i will get it but do u think this year also cutoffs will remain the same ? Till which round of counselling should i wait and expect a seat in IIIT ?


Hey Rohit,

Cant really bet on u getting IT....in 2009 it closed above 12k.......so its touch and go......u can only expect a seat in the later rounds like 5th,6th or 7th....

----------


## Rohit Chandra

wat about the amethi campus? how are the placements there?

----------


## iamnikolas

IIIT-Allahabad campus and IIIT-amethi campus are in different cities..Let me make a few things clear here--

1. Facilities in Amethi are not good...because it is very far away from the control of admnistration i.e IIIT-main campus allahabad...

2. Same teachers are teaching in amethi as well as allahabad campus

3. Main campus provides transport service from amethi to allahabad...so teachers from our campus go to amethi as per schedule...

4. Mess is very bad at amethi..and also it is located at a very uncomfortable location.

5. End sem paper and mid sem paper is same for both campus..

6. You have to stay in amethi for 3 years...i.e till your third year..in final year you will come to our campus i.e allahabad...you will stay in Hostel at main campus..

7. *Your placement will be from main campus...you will also get same chance as we are getting for placement..It's upto you how you perform....*

All good pointers from Amethi have got good placement..but the lower guys didn't get good job....


*Some more info About IIITA main campus*

1.Excellent hostel,mess,internet,gym,swimming pool,sports ground,transport.

2.Excellent placement,faculty.

3..Two professor from our college were invited as guest lecture in MIT....


And yes rohit..at your rank you can get Amethi campus...

----------


## Rohit Chandra

ok so if there is a choice between IT in  MNNIT and IIIT (amethi) what would u prefer?

----------


## iamnikolas

> ok so if there is a choice between IT in  MNNIT and IIIT (amethi) what would u prefer?


Well thats a no-brainer dude..

Go for MNNIT Allahabad any day over IIIT Amethi. Simply because, you will get a better campus, better hostel and a better city to spend the most important 4 years of your life..

----------


## dicap

got a rank of 9176 , and from UP , so can i expect admn in IIIT-A and if yes then in which round !!??

----------


## iamnikolas

> got a rank of 9176 , and from UP , so can i expect admn in IIIT-A and if yes then in which round !!??


U can expect to get it in the 4th or 5th round....both the branches will be up for grabs!!

----------


## c.pruthvi

AIR 36993 
AIR cat 8136
any chances of getting admn in IIIT-A using cat rank

----------


## iamnikolas

> AIR 36993 
> AIR cat 8136
> any chances of getting admn in IIIT-A using cat rank


which category are u talking about??SC??

----------


## karash

I am getting air 6780.(open)............iiit allahabad vs. vnit mech?

----------


## iamnikolas

> I am getting air 6780.(open)............iiit allahabad vs. vnit mech?


How can u compare ECE/IT with Mech...both are two different world's! U shud select what u r interested in...both have very good placements....and if Nagpur is ur home city, then go for VNIT....

----------


## c.pruthvi

I,m an OBC candidate

----------


## iamnikolas

> I,m an OBC candidate


U dont really have a chance.....maybe 7th round...but it closed 3000 ranks above urs last time......so cant really bet on it!

----------


## priya.y

Hello....
My air is 32000... and I belong to obc category..???
Do I have chances of getting IT...??
and what are the placements in IT branch in IIIt allahabad....???

----------


## iamnikolas

> Hello....
> My air is 32000... and I belong to obc category..???
> Do I have chances of getting IT...??
> and what are the placements in IT branch in IIIt allahabad....???


U do have chance, but in the 5th round only.....

Placements are awesome with avg being almost 5.5 lakhs and highest being almost 14 lakhs!

----------


## priya.y

I have heard that IT doesn't have much scope in future.....
Is that true..???
Please advise.....

----------


## iamnikolas

> I have heard that IT doesn't have much scope in future.....
> Is that true..???
> Please advise.....


Now who told u that!!! Bechare 12th ke bacche...kuch bhi bolte hain!!

----------


## priya.y

Is branch change from IT to ECE possible at the end of 1st year...???

----------


## prince91

I am akshay khare, a student at IIIT Allahabad..

Let me make few points very clear.

IIIT A is the youngest institute and has great placement record..and because of which it is already above many nits( except the 3 nits of south)..
Currently  I am studying in amethi campus of IIIT A..
I got AIR 9150 in AIEEE 2010..
JEE RANK - 9889
BITSAT score - 305

As there are many confusion regarding amethi campus let me make few points very clear
positives about amethi campus-

IIIT amethi is situated 10 kms frm amethi ..so both ald campus and amethi campus are at different place.

same teacher takes the lectures at Allahabad campus and Amethi campus...Teachers are provided with transport facilities by institute to go to amethi campus
in a week and take class there..

Course curriculum is same for both the institute..

Exam are conducted simultaneously at both the campus and papers are same

For 3 years you have to study at amethi and in 4 year for placement students are shifted to Allahabad campus and they get equal opportunity.

Mark sheets for both the campus are same and in Mark sheet there is no mention of amethi campus ..and in ID card too.(issued by institute)

Competitive environment at amethi campus is very gud.and many students are 9 pointers.

Tech fest and clubs are same for both the institute.And students visit Allahbad campus for various activities.

So , studywise both the institute are same

Now here are some negatives (which are seriously needed to be highlighted)

Mess is not that much good at amethi

Institute is situated at remote place where u mean will find difficulty of means to travel ( although there is one college bus)

Infrastructure is not good.

lack of sports facilites..

And finally just i want to say IIIT A (both the campus ) are worth taking..BUT PREFER gud branches at TOP 3 nit .
so u can get admission at IIIT A ( main campus ) closing rank -- around 14 k
Amethi campus - around 16k.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Suggestions and quires are welcome..

----------


## Fantush

My AIEEE rank is 10200. On the basis of last years cut off, I may get ECE and IT in IIIT Allahabad. Can someone guide me about the IIIT Allahabad, its placement packages, its ranking and its reputation in IT sector? The website of IIT Allahabad says that they are ranked at 8th position after 7 IIITs by India today. Is it correct?

----------


## prince91

I am akshay khare, a student at IIIT Allahabad..

Let me make few points very clear.

IIIT A is the youngest institute and has great placement record..and  because of which it is already above many nits( except the 3 nits of  south)..
Currently  I am studying in amethi campus of IIIT A..
I got AIR 9150 in AIEEE 2010..
JEE RANK - 9889
BITSAT score - 305

As there are many confusion regarding amethi campus let me make few points very clear
positives about amethi campus-

IIIT amethi is situated 10 kms frm amethi ..so both ald campus and amethi campus are at different place.

same teacher takes the lectures at Allahabad campus and Amethi  campus...Teachers are provided with transport facilities by institute to  go to amethi campus
in a week and take class there..

Course curriculum is same for both the institute..

Exam are conducted simultaneously at both the campus and papers are same

For 3 years you have to study at amethi and in 4 year for placement  students are shifted to Allahabad campus and they get equal opportunity.

Mark sheets for both the campus are same and in Mark sheet there is no  mention of amethi campus ..and in ID card too.(issued by institute)

Competitive environment at amethi campus is very gud.and many students are 9 pointers.

Tech fest and clubs are same for both the institute.And students visit Allahbad campus for various activities.

So , studywise both the institute are same

Now here are some negatives (which are seriously needed to be highlighted)

Mess is not that much good at amethi

Institute is situated at remote place where u mean will find difficulty of means to travel ( although there is one college bus)

Infrastructure is not good.

lack of sports facilites..

And finally just i want to say IIIT A (both the campus ) are worth taking..BUT PREFER gud branches at TOP 3 nit .
so u can get admission at IIIT A ( main campus ) closing rank -- around 14 k
Amethi campus - around 16k.

----------


## akdagar

should i consider iiit-a(ece) over nit kurukshetra(cse) in terms of placement ? and can u plz which one is better in terms of scope ece or it?what is the diff between it & cse& computer engineering?

----------


## cool.taniya

> My AIEEE rank is 10200. On the basis of last years cut off, I may get ECE and IT in IIIT Allahabad. Can someone guide me about the IIIT Allahabad, its placement packages, its ranking and its reputation in IT sector? The website of IIT Allahabad says that they are ranked at 8th position after 7 IIITs by India today. Is it correct?


I cn nt completely agree iiita is better than some of the nits!!!

----------


## adhiraj_singh03

hi.i am getting 9785 in aieee 2011 general cateogary
wat are my chances in ece iiita and in which round.
how is the ece iiita compared to vnitnagpurece and manit bhopal ece..............a reply will be appreciated
there is a humble request to all the students of iiit allahabad to plz give their contact number.plzzzi really need it.i want to talk to u.plz

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

i also have the same doubt bits mesra (mech ,eee) nit rourkela mech or iiita ece plzzz rank in order of placements

----------


## cool.taniya

> hi.i am getting 9785 in aieee 2011 general cateogary
> wat are my chances in ece iiita and in which round.
> how is the ece iiita compared to vnitnagpurece and manit bhopal ece..............a reply will be appreciated
> there is a humble request to all the students of iiit allahabad to plz give their contact number.plzzzi really need it.i want to talk to u.plz
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> i also have the same doubt bits mesra (mech ,eee) nit rourkela mech or iiita ece plzzz rank in order of placements


U hav a chance bt in da later round.....

----------


## prince91

@akdagar   prefer iiit ece over nit kuruksherta cse ....( if u want gud placement)..in terms of higher studies both it and ec are almost equivalent..and 
in cse u will find coding is the main part with less electronics...but in IT ..it is coding + more electronics than CSE( it is a very basic difference)...
for more details u can contact me at my no. 09425153364

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

 @adhiraj   my home state is mp ..and i would seriously advice u to dont even think of nit bhopal...it sucksssssssss...my real bst frnds are studying there
no study envirnoment is there...students are indulged in drinking etc..it has lost its reputation..and for more information regarding IIIT A
u can contact me at my no 09425153364

----------


## prince91

@Fantush   u will have to take the risk of surrendering ur seat in u will be luking for allahabad campus..coz my rank was too near to u ( it was 9150) and in 3rd round i got amethi campus..
but i didnt surrendered seat ( otherwise i would have got ald campus)...so think twice before u surrender ur seat...and regarding amethi campus i have already discussed a lot in other thread..
for more information i have already given my mobile no in other thread.( repeating again its 09425153364)

----------


## Fantush

[MENTION=160]prince[/MENTION]- I read that there is big unrest in IIIT allahabad campus? What is your opinion about placement of amethi students v/s aid campus?

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=13209]Fantush[/MENTION] unrest is over..that was a protest for our beloved frnd....and regarding placement of
amethi and ald campus..they are same..coz u will have to study in amethi only for 3 years
then in 4 year all amethi students are shifted to allahabad campus and placement are same for all the
students...in ur 4 year there is no sign of amethi campus as u r shifted to allahabad campus.
and equal opportunities are given to all....

----------


## vijender

1. I wanted to know the placements stats for IIIT Allahbad. I know that highest was 13.5 and Avg is 5.35 Lpa. But can you tell us which company took how many students for how much offer? Even if you have a rough idea, it will be helpful.

2. I found this article about IIITA placements. How true is this?
http://www.cracktheinterview.org/2010/12/major-recruiters-of-iiit-allahabad-placement-season-2010/

----------


## cool.taniya

Please go 2 da official thread f IIIT A on dis site.u will get all da info dere.

----------


## umas

Can anyone tell me which should i prefer in terms of placements it at iiit a or it at mnnit

----------


## umas

I m getting air 11474 in aieee 2011. Which one u prefer it at iiit a or it at mnnit .

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

what should one prefer it at iiita, ece at nit kurukshetra,

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

pls guide me as i m in lot of confusion.
what do u think will b the rank and placements of iiit  a in it.
and should i prefer iiit a or mnnit to do it.
is there a lot difference in cse and it?

----------


## cool.taniya

> Can anyone tell me which should i prefer in terms of placements it at iiit a or it at mnnit


Please post ur query in da official thread fr IIT A on dis site

----------


## Fantush

Thanx, hope we will meet in Amethi

----------


## vijender

You mean this thread?
IIIT-Allahabad-2011-Admission-Cut-Offs-Rank-Placements-Fees-Procedures-Discussion

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...res-Discussion

There isn't any information about companies and their offers in the above thread. Which one are you talking about?

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> 1. I wanted to know the placements stats for IIIT Allahbad. I know that highest was 13.5 and Avg is 5.35 Lpa. But can you tell us which company took how many students for how much offer? Even if you have a rough idea, it will be helpful.
> 
> 2. I found this article about IIITA placements. How true is this?
> http://www.cracktheinterview.org/201...t-season-2010/


[MENTION=14969]vijender[/MENTION]- Thread merged with the main thread for IIIT-A queries & discussions. Please post in the main threads for respective colleges so that seniors for that college active in those threads can respond to your queries...

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=13209]Fantush[/MENTION] yup...i have already given u my contact number...u can contact me any time..
my no in up will be ( 07376150178)

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> Can anyone tell me which should i prefer in terms of placements it at iiit a or it at mnnit





> Please post ur query in da official thread fr IIT A on dis site


[MENTION=15015]umas[/MENTION]- Please post in the main threads of respective colleges to get prompt replies to your queries from the seniors..

[MENTION=7117]cool.taniya[/MENTION]- Good going..keep up the good work..  :):

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=14969]vijender[/MENTION] that link regarding placement is 100% true..and [MENTION=15015]umas[/MENTION] prefer iiit a it over mnit..( my personal experience coz IIIT A is meant only for IT and at ur rank u can easily get IIIT A amethi campus
till 3 round)

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

anyone who will join IIIT A allahabad campus or amethi campus can contact me at 09425153364 or 07376150178(this no i'll be using when i'll be back to clg
after summer vacation)..all ur quries are welcome in this forum..

Akshay khare
technical club member,IIITA..

----------


## cool.taniya

Thanks a lot fadoo!!!!!

----------


## vijender

Is IIITA IT better than its ECE? Which branch should one opt for if he is open to both?

----------


## cool.taniya

> Is IIITA IT better than its ECE? Which branch should one opt for if he is open to both?


if u jooin iiita i would suggest u go for IT.

----------


## iamnikolas

> Is IIITA IT better than its ECE? Which branch should one opt for if he is open to both?


Well, read the syllabus and take a call....both are equally good....i personally prefer IT....

----------


## jaseel

i can get CSE in NIT calicut nd IT in IIIT allahabad....which 1 shud i prefer....i am frm kerala....its vry urgent becoz..2days ..choice filing is over by 23rd..pleeees som1..

----------


## iamnikolas

> i can get CSE in NIT calicut nd IT in IIIT allahabad....which 1 shud i prefer....i am frm kerala....its vry urgent becoz..2days ..choice filing is over by 23rd..pleeees som1..


IIIT A is better....come here surely!!!! better placements than NIT C for CSE!!!

----------


## coolsajal4

what can i expect with a rank of 12336 ?? (h.s.-m.p.) general cat. please help!!!

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=14156]coolsajal4[/MENTION] ..u will get IIIT A amethi in 3rd round  best option for u...(dont even think of nit bhopal 
i have already posted lot abt that..nit bhopal has loosen all its reputation and clg is famous for
ragging  n abusive kindaa things..)
any query abt IIIT A u can contact me ..number i have already posted in this thread..

----------


## prince91

I am akshay khare, a student at IIIT Allahabad..

Let me make few points very clear.

IIIT A is the youngest institute and has great placement record..and because of which it is already above many nits( except the 3 nits of south)..
Currently I am studying in amethi campus of IIIT A..
I got AIR 9150 in AIEEE 2010..
JEE RANK - 9889
BITSAT score - 305

As there are many confusion regarding amethi campus let me make few points very clear
positives about amethi campus-

IIIT amethi is situated 10 kms frm amethi ..so both ald campus and amethi campus are at different place.

same teacher takes the lectures at Allahabad campus and Amethi campus...Teachers are provided with transport facilities by institute to go to amethi campus
in a week and take class there..

Course curriculum is same for both the institute..

Exam are conducted simultaneously at both the campus and papers are same

For 3 years you have to study at amethi and in 4 year for placement students are shifted to Allahabad campus and they get equal opportunity.

Mark sheets for both the campus are same and in Mark sheet there is no mention of amethi campus ..and in ID card too.(issued by institute)

Competitive environment at amethi campus is very gud.and many students are 9 pointers.

Tech fest and clubs are same for both the institute.And students visit Allahbad campus for various activities.

So , studywise both the institute are same

Now here are some negatives (which are seriously needed to be highlighted)

Mess is not that much good at amethi

Institute is situated at remote place where u mean will find difficulty of means to travel ( although there is one college bus)

Infrastructure is not good.

lack of sports facilites..

so study n placement wise both act as one institute..

----------


## shikhar makkar

*my air is 10051(op category) state haryana.which branches can i get.can i   get cse or ece in nit of   kurukshetra,surat,bhopal,raipur,jamshedpur,rourkela,calicut,hamirpur,durgapur?what  about it at iiit allahabad**
?
*

----------


## Rohit Chandra

i have some questions regarding the amethi campus -
1. How are the hostel facilities ( single room or shared , internet , common bath etc. , reading room )
2. Medical facilities? is there a dispensary ( i am an asthma patient) ...
3. Is there any delay in the lecture schedule etc. or all the lectures and lab assignments etc. are conducted as per schedule (since the teachers have to travel from allahabad) ?
4. I have heard that students have to travel to allahabad for many lab works , projects etc.. is that the case ?
5. Finally if someone has a choice between amethi and IIIT gwalior which one shud he choose?

----------


## Rohit Chandra

> *my air is 10051(op category) state haryana.which branches can i get.can i   get cse or ece in nit of   kurukshetra,surat,bhopal,raipur,jamshedpur,rourkela,calicut,hamirpur,durgapur?what  about it at iiit allahabad**
> ?
> *


IT in iiit allahabad is one the best programmes in IT in india so if u are really interested in IT then u shud go for IIIT A without giving it a second thought ..

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=288]shikhar[/MENTION] dont even think of any branch in nit bhopal....IIIT A IT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>nit any branch.
if u r in luv with programming go for IIIT A without any doubt.

[MENTION=12055]Rohit Chandra[/MENTION]..

Hostel are avaliable on both single and sharing basis ..
Internet is avaliable 24*7 at labs and hostel .
Common bathrooms are there in hostel..(suffcient bathrooms are there u will not find any difficulty)
Regarding medical near the campus are not good(i can say BAD)..but twice in a week bus visit to
Sanjai gandhi hospital..or in case of emergency bus visit the hospital at any time (whether it is 2 am in night)....
STUDY WISE i have already mentioned both institute are ONE...no delay in any labs or lecture is there...Class run as per schdule..(starts at 10 and if lab is there end near 4-5)..
UPTO ur 2 year i dont think students visit ald campus ( we have not visited yet in our 1 year,however u will visit ald campus for 3 -4days at time of techfest EFFERVESENCE..)...
however in ur 3rd year u will need to visit it for project evaluation once or twice..( I think when u will be in 3 year there will be no need to visit the ald campus in  3 yr too..in 4 yr u will be shifted to ald campus for placements)
IIIT gwalior >>>>>IIIT amethi...in any case..

----------


## shikhar makkar

> IT in iiit allahabad is one the best programmes in IT in india so if u are really interested in IT then u shud go for IIIT A without giving it a second thought ..


but will i be able to get it?

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




> @shikhar   dont even think of any branch in nit bhopal....IIIT A IT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>nit any branch.
> if u r in luv with programming go for IIIT A without any doubt.
> 
>  @Rohit Chandra  ..
> 
> Hostel are avaliable on both single and sharing basis ..
> Internet is avaliable 24*7 at labs and hostel .
> Common bathrooms are there in hostel..(suffcient bathrooms are there u will not find any difficulty)
> Regarding medical near the campus are not good(i can say BAD)..but twice in a week bus visit to
> ...


[MENTION=14711]prince91[/MENTION],bhaiya do you think i will be able to get it?

----------


## Rohit Chandra

@ shikhar 
yes of course u will ... dude i have 15 k rank and i am confident of getting it so u shud not have any kind of doubts at all ... in fact u can get the allahabad campus so just chill and make ur mind..

@ prince
the cutoff for gwalior has gone upto 13 k in the first round itself so i guess i will be able to get iiitm gwalior i the 3rd round ... shud i take it?

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=288]shikhar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=312]rohit[/MENTION] ..u both will get amethi campus up to 3 round..ant which i think i have
described in detail..

----------


## prince91

IIIT A once again rocked in placement..
avg package 6.42
highest - 40 lac p.a.
http://placement.iiita.ac.in/index.p...ers/statistics

----------


## cool.taniya

Can i get ameti campus wid 18k rank,general,delhi cadidate??

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=7117]cool.taniya[/MENTION] u can get amethi campus at 18k but u will have to wait till 5 round...last yr closing at 5 round was 18587...also ranks are fallen by 1000 something this yr in 1 round so u have chances...I Think amethi campus is best option for u ...since placement of ald and
amethi campus are same...

----------


## cool.taniya

so if i get software engg or IT in dtu should i consider dis or the amethi campus IIT???

----------


## prince91

if u looking for gud placement and academic knowledge IIIT A (amethi) is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>dtu
but iff u luking for co-cirriculars n other thing than its up to u...beacuse there is heavywork load in IIIT
many projects etc but u will get reward for that too that is very  gud placements...
we have many students in our campus who got 6000-8000 in jee  and were easily getting cs in dtu or nsit...
but studywise n placementwise IIIT is far better...

----------


## Rohit Chandra

hey there akshay i have made up my mind to join amethi ( most probably i will get it in 3 or 4 round) .... meet u in the campus .... i hope u will help me in getting away from the ragging scene  :):

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=312]rohit[/MENTION] when u 'll be there in campus contact me at 07376150178...or 09425153364...or mail be at akshay.khare91@gmail.com
regarding ragging dont take any tension ....

----------


## shikhar makkar

in the first two rounds i got nothing. it at iiit allahabad closed at 6312 and 8897 in 1st and 2nd rounds.in the first round ece and mechanical at nit-kkr closed at 6028 & 7642 and in the second round they closed at 8638 & 9561  which branchenches can i get in the third round.my air is 10051,op category and home state haryana.

----------


## shubhamsha12

is the first year hostel shifted to the campus and i want to know that the placement website shows highest placement 40 lakhs was it a btech or mtech student.

----------


## prince91

yes 1st yr hostel is shifted to the campus only..n 40 lacs package was offered to Btech IT student...

----------


## cool.taniya

[MENTION=14711]prince91[/MENTION] -U said for 4th yr amethi student r shifted to allahabad, will dis be applicable to sudents joinin dis yr also.
Can u tell me when ws amethi campus started n how far is allahabad campus from amethi campus.

----------


## prince91

@taniya ..yes  shifting of student in 4th yr will be applicable to ur batch too..beacuse placement are common for both campus.
n amethi campus is arond 100 kms frm ald( but dont worry faculty comes daily n regularly take full classes n labs and teach very same
whey they did in ald campus)
And regarding amethi campus i have been receving many mails and phones
just to clear -
BOTH CAMPUS ARE SAME STUDY N PLACEMENT WISE..(in fact most of the 9 pointers are from amethi campus)
JUST difference is that amethi campus lack in faclities(sports) n infrasturcture n locations wise not good.

----------


## shikhar makkar

> I,m an OBC candidate


 see there's very little difference between the cut-offs for general candidates and obc candidates.qualifying marks were 48 for gen and 45 for obc and you can also judge by seeing the closing ranks of first and second rounds

----------


## satyam_g

hi,


http://www.faadooengineers.com/image...ew/(happy).gif


i am seeking admission in IIIT 


can you you tell me which one to prefer


IIIT-A , IIIT-GWOLIAR , IIIT-AMETHI 




thank you

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=17088]satyam_g[/MENTION] first tell ur AIR ,category n home state ...n according to ur clg mentioned
IIIT A = IIIT Amethi campus ( it is extension of IIIT A only so both are same in placement etc...)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>IIIT gwalior

for more information on IIIT A and its amethi campus..read my previous posts in this thread...

----------


## satyam_g

[MENTION=14711]prince91[/MENTION]

34488

obc

up

----------


## shubhamsha12

i am joinng iiit allahabad main campus. going there on 18 classes would start from 21.anyone else joining too?

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=17088]satyam_g[/MENTION] at this rank u can get IIIT A (amethi campus)..but u will have to wait till 4 or 5 round..i guess IIIT A amethi is best option for u..

----------


## cool.taniya

This question is on behalf f my friend who is a boy--

Does the amethi campus have good mess facilities n other facilities like wi fi....
wat r da kinds of food n cusines offered here??
Is there raging for the new students n wats the level ??

----------


## satyam_g

[MENTION=14711]prince91[/MENTION] 
thank you very much 
hoping i would get it

----------


## satyam_g

[MENTION=14711]prince91[/MENTION]
one more thing can you give a comparison between iiit-amethi and nit-dgp CSE ?
and how is the internet at IIIT-amethi ?

----------


## tarunsai

im frm andhra pradesh my air is 11994  do i get amethi campus or main campus of iiit allahabad
please tel me

----------


## tarunsai

any one reply soon

----------


## satyam_g

[MENTION=14711]prince91[/MENTION]

please tell me one more thing 
do all the IIIT-amethi students got placed 
i does it have 100 % placement 
and is there any discrimination b/w ALLAHABAD and AMETHI grad in fourth year 

i am asking you this just because i can also get IT at NIT - DGP
but i don't like it much .

please reply if you can

and can i call you ?

----------


## Sidhant Bansal

> @prince91 
> 
> please tell me one more thing 
> do all the IIIT-amethi students got placed 
> i does it have 100 % placement 
> and is there any discrimination b/w ALLAHABAD and AMETHI grad in fourth year 
> 
> i am asking you this just because i can also get IT at NIT - DGP
> but i don't like it much .
> ...


Amethi students got 100% placements students this season , with around 50% of students having multiple job offers and a few of them getting lucrative offers (13 lacs highest).  IIIT-A conducts common placements for both the campuses, and Amethi students stay in final year at Allahabad campus. Companies do not differentiate between both the campuses. Finally it is up to the students' performance in placements about how they can perform well as compared to their Allahabad peers.

----------


## satyam_g

thank you for your response [MENTION=17564]Sidhant Bansal[/MENTION]

----------


## Shubham Goel

> thank you for your response @Sidhant Bansal


hiiii , i found a article on net 
please follow the link
http://www.consumercourt.in/govt-ins...-students.html
i want to know , is it true nd is there still any kind of  instability at iiit allahabad campus
plzzzzzzzz replyy soon as i have to lock my choices today
also i found the same article on
http://appealfromiiita.blogspot.com/...nts-about.html
nd
http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/saveiiita/0/4

----------


## Sidhant Bansal

> hiiii , i found a article on net 
> please follow the link
> http://www.consumercourt.in/govt-ins...-students.html
> i want to know , is it true nd is there still any kind of  instability at iiit allahabad campus
> plzzzzzzzz replyy soon as i have to lock my choices today
> also i found the same article on
> http://appealfromiiita.blogspot.com/...nts-about.html
> nd
> http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/saveiiita/0/4


yes there are allegations against the current director, these things have some effect on administrative side, but overall working of the institute, faculty, infrastructure and placements are not affected at all, these are currently one of the best in the country.  IIITA alumni have made their huge presence felt in companies like google, microsoft, deshaw, yahoo, cisco, adobe etc.

----------


## Shubham Goel

> yes there are allegations against the current director, these things have some effect on administrative side, but overall working of the institute, faculty, infrastructure and placements are not affected at all, these are currently one of the best in the country.  IIITA alumni have made their huge presence felt in companies like google, microsoft, deshaw, yahoo, cisco, adobe etc.


hi , my air is 12641 , can i expect IT in iiit allhabad in 5th counselling , till 4th counselling it went upto 11182

----------


## monganeese

i wanna knw  about ECE students placements in IIITA. the package ,2)  companies dat recruit  EC students and 3) where and when to apply for internship ?

----------


## aditya.bestest

thankssss for ur help sir...i wuld lyk to knw wether it engeeniring is gud or not...do it have a vast scope lyk dat of ec or mech.....is growth possible in it sector...????iiit-a mein cs ni hai????
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE help 2mrrw is my counseling....

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread, Click here for IIIT Allahabad 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs Discussion

----------

